# i messed up big time someone help....update



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

i messed up big time 
whats a capfull? teaspoon?

the bottle said use a cap full so i used the cap that sealed the bottle for the microbe lift 

theres like less then quarter left in the bottle so i did something wrong i didnt dose it yet i shaked it in a water bottle with water and powder. if i dose the solution i mixed in the bottle which has the water and the powder mixed 
if i use a cap ful which has the water and poweder mixed would it work out to the samething? or did i wreck the meds?


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

beacuse the tank im treating is 118 gallons roughly 12.5 capfuls 

and theres not much left in the bottle...

it says treats 360gallons


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

What product are you using exactly? And What size is the container? From what i can find Microbe-Lift it is the manufacturer, not the product.


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

microbelift 

metronidazole thanks

it says net weight 3.5oz and 100g


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

from what I tell, you will end up using it all lol take a deep breath .
I looked up the website to get the info it says:
3.5 oz. (100 g.) (METRO3.5) *Treats up to 100 gallons / 380 Liters.* meaning you are well under the recommended dosage from what I can tell

https://www.microbelift.com/products/home-aquarium/fish-health/metronidazole/


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

but i wonder why the bottle says 360galllons?


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

https://www.microbelift.com/files/5312/8812/6885/3.5oz_Metronidazole.jpg

should i call the company? what should i do?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

ahhhh I see that ya mean....that being the case I would definitely contact the company


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

yeah and i wasted 13bucks!


they open tmr ill try my prime cap which is 5ml but i wont add water

LESSON LEARNED NEVER USE WATER BEFORE FIGURING OUT WHAT CAP THE COMPANY MEANS!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

That is weird because pretty much all other sites say the same (treats 100g) and I found a pic of the same bottle that says treats 100g


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

yeah i dont know unless someone was switching labels....or a mis print on my label




i bought it from rogers aquatics i called them up and they said use the cap

i used the prime cap and there is more then left over but i doubt its enough for 360 gallons ill experiment soon!

for sure im calling monday

its so misleading use 1 cap full
well whos cap? which cap? average person would use the cap included since so many meds say use there cap

should i still just use the meds for now? but will the company refund or send me another? if i still use it? i want to use the meds before the fish gets worse


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

What the !?. Same bottle.... I've never used it. Very confusing. Better phone tomoro to be safe.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

If it says one cap full, I would only assume that they mean that products cap full.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well im no expert lol just from my exp, if a label says use 1 cap-full..... it means the one that came with the bottle/product


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

hey should i use one? i opened up the 2nd bottle to measure t with a prime cap which has more left over


and 1st bottle powder is still in bottle with water 
28 bucks gone to the water....


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Well im no expert lol just from my exp, if a label says use 1 cap-full..... it means the one that came with the bottle/product


i did its not even anywhere near from 360gallons


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

boyboykoi said:


> i did its not even anywhere near from 360gallons


probably more closer to treating 100G? Did you get it at Rogers? if so I would ask them to see if all their bottles say the same thing on them


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

yeah the both bottles i bought said 360gallons so i assume its all the same i dont even know how to tell the rogers aquatic people this it would be so confuesing


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

can i use a bottle though? or should i hold off till i call them? 

bascicly theres not much left in 1 bottle which went to the water bottle 

2nd bottle has more but its in a cup sitting and waiting lol


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

why are you using a prime cap rather than the cap from the orginal bottle?


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

I used the original cap first i put in 12 caps into a bottle whichhad water so it would be ready to shake and dose
But i noticed when done dosing there barely any left in the bottle and i knew that the bottle said treats 360gallons but i knew defintly that was not true since theres not enough in the bottle


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

Then i used the prime cap therr was more leftover but still not enough for 360gallons


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

The only thing I can think of that would throw something off but still doesn't make sense of the situation is that you have a professional strength bottle rather then the regular stuff. I do not know if they even make such a thing but I know when I used melafix in one of my tank I went out and bought the big huge jug and it ended up being pro strength which was 5X as strong as the regular stuff. Regular strength was use 5ml for 10 gallons and new stuff was 5ml treated 50 gallons. 
You could still use the liquid in the bottle if your really worried about the loss of $28 but its just something that would be hard to dose properly. That and $28 in the fish world really isn't much.
Call the company tomorrow is your best bet and while your on the phone ask them about the stuff you already mixed. 
Goodluck!


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

So i have pro strentgh? But it still does not make sense there was not even enough for 360gallons... ill call them tmr thanks for the help guys!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I think you'll find its a misprinted label. It happens. After all, NASA crashed its Martian probe because one group of scientists used Imperial measurements and the other group used Metric.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

You sure it doesn't say 360L? That would be close to 100 gallons


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

yup its a misprint its only supposed to treat 100gal they told me there was supposedto be a label covering the 360gal but there wasnt 

the guy at the company was nice enough to send me enough for my whole tank!


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

*i just got my 12bottles!*

Just recieved lol

Great customer service


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

That is great service. And pretty quick too. Good to know.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Is that the microbe lift company? I recently picked some of that up for my angel and its working AMAZING.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So we each get a bottle? :bigsmile:


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

If you are in need of meds in the future, try Ken's fish. Metronidazole Powder

Those small bottles are silly expensive.


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

C-kidder said:


> Is that the microbe lift company? I recently picked some of that up for my angel and its working AMAZING.


Yup its microbelift


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> So we each get a bottle? :bigsmile:


LOL! Just go buy a misprint bottle you will get it free

i had to pay a 27doller brokerage fee such a rip off lol


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

tony1928 said:


> If you are in need of meds in the future, try Ken's fish. Metronidazole Powder
> 
> Those small bottles are silly expensive.


Thanks ill check it out... 
and let me know when you sell your 400gallon LOL haha


----------

